# Black Screen when changing pages



## BrentG13 (Jun 24, 2010)

I've just received my K2 and have downloaded my first book.  When I hit the next page button, the screen goes black for a split second and then the next page appears.  Is this a normal occurrence?  There's no problem with the text when it comes on, it's more of an annoyance.  I don't know anyone else with a Kindle, so I can't refer to another user.  Please advise if I should contact Amazon before it's too late.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL - I had to go check my Kindle to see what it actually does! It goes into negative momentarily - black screen, white text. It's perfectly normal, but you obviously get used to it - I apparently don't notice it enough to actually remember what it does.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think of it like that moment when you turn the page in a paper book, and for just a short moment you can't read the words.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Same here. I had to go look at mine to see. You really do get use to it quickly.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

FYI, it's a technique they use to avoid "ghost" images of text from the preceding page. The e-ink screen is actually composed of thousands (millions?) of little charged spheres that are half black and half white, and when the screen controller tells them to "roll over", it does not get 100% obedience, so to speak. By flipping the screen black then white before displaying the new text, it avoids the ghosting that would otherwise occur.


----------



## BrentG13 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the quick responses.  Especially, NogDog, I'm a man of science (Chemist) and appreciated the deeper explaination.  I'll call off the hounds at Amazon headquarters!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

NogDog said:


> FYI, it's a technique they use to avoid "ghost" images of text from the preceding page. The e-ink screen is actually composed of thousands (millions?) of little charged spheres that are half black and half white, and when the screen controller tells them to "roll over", it does not get 100% obedience, so to speak. By flipping the screen black then white before displaying the new text, it avoids the ghosting that would otherwise occur.


While I knew this, I've never been able to explain it to people that I show off my kindle to.....simple decription that I been using to describe e-ink..."an advanced etch-a-stetch"


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

lovesangelrn said:


> While I knew this, I've never been able to explain it to people that I show off my kindle to.....simple decription that I been using to describe e-ink..."an advanced etch-a-stetch"


Yeah: it's sort of like shaking your Etch-a-Sketch before starting a new drawing, though the analogy breaks down if you get too far down into the details...but I suppose that's true of most analogies.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Yeah: it's sort of like shaking your Etch-a-Sketch before starting a new drawing, though the analogy breaks down if you get too far down into the details...but I suppose that's true of most analogies.


Yeah, be careful, we don't want people to start shaking their kindles to get rid of the dead authors.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, be careful, we don't want people to start shaking their kindles to get rid of the dead authors.


Do you know for sure that it doesn't work? (_I.e.:_ have you already tried it?)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Do you know for sure that it doesn't work? (_I.e.:_ have you already tried it?)


No, I avoid shaking most electronics.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Just tested it. Doesn't work darn too bad. The knob to move around on the kindle reminds me of an etch-a-sketch now.


----------

